# Spray Painting with an Air Compressor



## Nel1333 (Mar 13, 2012)

I am looking to refurbish some alloy wheels and would like to use my air compressor to do the spray painting. 
I'm not sure if the one I have got is up to the job.
Below are some photos of the air comp, any help welcome;


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Will be fine with the right gun, I sprayed a Classic Mini with a similar unit!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ive got the same , will do wheels etc with a mini gun


----------



## Nel1333 (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh great!
So my next question is, where do I start
Which spray gun would be good for spraying wheels and is affordable.?
Any guides for spray painting as I have not used a spray gun before.
Where can I gey silver paint for the wheels?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KKmoon-1...384440?hash=item2898640878:g:XRoAAOSw1jZe8vIH

best check out youtube for help on what to do ...as for paint theres all sorts of different types you can get depending on what you want and the budget


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Something like this:
https://www.spraygunsdirect.co.uk/i...s/volet-touch-up-gun-professional-series.html

You would want the 0.8 or 1mm nozzle setup, and you absolutely MUST have a inline water separator (like https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oil-Wate...148228?hash=item56ad53f5c4:g:W~UAAOSwQZVb5eGF at the very least).


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Compressor is fine, but dont recommend the guns mentioned, Ive had a few of them and they are literally throw away guns, cheaply made and dont last long. Ive got THIS and its quite decent and perfectly fine for wheels. TBH even the cheap ebay one will do wheels but the gun wont last long.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id argue those ebay guns are fine for home use , ive had mine 5 + years and still work fine if looked after 

fine if setting up a full time spra shop then buy the best , but theyre great for the money and wont have to worry if you drop it etc


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

They are Steve I agree, you can still get a very decent finish with them and Ive still got 2 I use for very small things. But ive never had one last 5 years! for the money though you certainly cant complain.

Its just with me no matter how much I clean I clean them out, I still find a couple issues with them, usually the fan adjustment goes on them for me :/


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah well if you get a few jobs from it cannot complain really , theyre good value 

if he feels painting is his thing then upgrade later on 

i have sata and devilbiss guns from when i used to paint at a bodyshop , i still pick up the cheapo for wheels and bits n bobs


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> i have sata and devilbiss guns from when i used to paint at a bodyshop , i still pick up the cheapo for wheels and bits n bobs


Mmmmm Sata (and of course Devilbiss)

I've got a small Sata which is a joy to use. Bought it donkeys years ago.

And I have a couple of Devilbiss air brushes floating around which are similarly lovely.


----------



## Nel1333 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks so much for the advice. Just need to learn how to spray paint now!
What masks does everyone recommend and best places to buy the silver alloy paint?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

how good do you want it /how much are you spending?

best option would be epoxy primer with 2k top coat , but thats ££ and need a proper mask for 2k ideally


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Nel1333 said:


> Thanks so much for the advice. Just need to learn how to spray paint now!
> What masks does everyone recommend and best places to buy the silver alloy paint?


I don't know where you live but *Jawel Paints* have served me well for years, everything you need and mail order if your not close, sensible prices too.



steveo3002 said:


> how good do you want it /how much are you spending?
> 
> best option would be epoxy primer with 2k top coat , but thats ££ and need a proper mask for 2k ideally


I think he should keep away from 2k as a first timer, a primer/top and lacquer coat should give the finish he is looking for and if prepped properly will last a long time.

But saying about masks I have an air feed one that I use even for normal paint, a bit over the top but it came at the right price.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

while i sort of agree 2k might not be for a first time user , i dont like 1k products and cant see them holding up to much abuse from strong wheel cleaners etc

just be aware all paint isnt the same , some will be very strong and durable , others as good as poundland aerosol stuff


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I agree, if he buys a quality paint he will be okay, the link I proved to Jawel is where he should go, they will also give advice on the kinds of paints he should be using and for what job. 
We all had to learn and when advice comes free its the best, that's why I like this site.


----------

